# concept



## Palavra (Dec 29, 2009)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους,

μεταφράζω μια σύμβαση (έκπληξη, ε; ) η οποία αφορά μια αλυσίδα ρούχων και συνέχεια αναφέρει τη λέξη concept και ότι όλα πρέπει να γίνονται σύμφωνα με αυτό το concept της εταιρείας, το οποίο αφορά τα πάντα, από τη διαφήμιση έως το σχεδιασμό των προϊόντων. Στα ελληνικά η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά ως κόνσεπτ (κι άλλη έκπληξη :)), αναρωτιέμαι ωστόσο αν μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι άλλο, λόγω της γλώσσας που είθισται να χρησιμοποιείται σε νομικά κείμενα (επομένως όσοι σπεύσετε να μου προτείνετε να το κρατήσω αγγλιστί αποκλείεστε, ευχαριστώ :):):)).

Έχω βρει τα *σύλληψη* και *(γενική) ιδέα*. Τι λέτε;


----------



## StellaP (Dec 29, 2009)

Μήπως αντίληψη;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 29, 2009)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Όπως είπες και η ίδια, το concept στο χώρο της διαφήμισης παραμένει concept. Άντε, με το ζόρι, να γίνει "*ιδέα*". Από εκεί και πέρα, για να βρούμε μετάφραση θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τι εννοεί στο κείμενό σου όταν λέει concept. Εταιρική/προϊοντική ιδέα; Φιλοσοφία; Ταυτότητα; Εικόνα; 

Εγώ μάλλον θα το έλεγα *ιδέα*, κατά προτίμηση με κάποιου είδους επιθετικό προσδιορισμό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Κεντρική ιδέα;


----------



## tuna (Dec 29, 2009)

Μια και πρόκειται για αλυσίδα ρούχων, ίσως _αισθητική άποψη_;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 29, 2009)

Δε νομίζω ότι το _αισθητική άποψη_ μου κάνει. Έχω, π.χ., application of X Company concept (σκέτο), advertising concept, use of organisation concept κτλ. Προς το παρόν έχω βάλει *ιδέα*, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2009)

Τι λένε οι αριθμοί:

"διαφημιστικό κόνσεπτ" : 2 ευρήματα
"διαφημιστικό concept" : 37 ευρήματα
"διαφημιστική σύλληψη" : 26 ευρήματα
"διαφημιστική ιδέα" : 700 ευρήματα (περίπου...)
"διαφημιστική ιδέα" + concept : 20 ευρήματα


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 29, 2009)

H λογική σου τι λέει; Μάλλον η "λογική" τι σου λέει; :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2009)

Μολονότι η ετυμολογία της λέξης με σπρώχνει περισσότερο στη «σύλληψη», θεωρώ ότι η ελληνική λέξη που ταιριάζει στις περισσότερες χρήσεις αυτής της αγγλικής σημασίας είναι η _*ιδέα*_. Η λέξη παίζει σαν _κόνσεπτ_ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στο χώρο της διαφήμισης. Η _ιδέα_ είναι πολύ γενική, μεταφράζει άλλωστε και το _idea_. Όμως η _σύλληψη_ είναι πιο δύσκολη σαν λέξη, αντιστοιχεί όχι μόνο στο _concept_ αλλά και στη διαδικασία που το δημιούργησε, την _conception_ — έχει και κακόσημη χρήση.

Κοιτάζω στο OED:
Hence in weakened use, a general notion or idea, esp. in the context of marketing and design; a ‘theme’, a set of matching or co-ordinated items, of e.g. furniture, designed to be sold together. Chiefly advertisers' jargon.
[...]  1979 D. Halberstam _Powers that Be_ (1980) ii. 47 He was the man who invented the concept of a weekly news magazine.    1985 _Sunday Tel_. (Colour Suppl.) 12 May 33/1 We aim to sell a total furnishing concept based on the ‘one pair of eyes’ principle.

_Invent the concept, sell a concept_, πάνε με την «ιδέα». Δεν είναι περίεργο που υπάρχουν 90 ευρήματα για "δημιουργική ιδέα" + concept (με ή χωρίς το creative μπροστά).

Βλέπω, βέβαια, ότι το «θέμα» του OED ταιριάζει στα λίγα παραδείγματα της Παλάβρας...

Στον τίτλο θα προσθέσω ότι _concept_ σημαίνει και «έννοια», σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Αλλά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, εκτός από την _ιδέα_ και τη _σύλληψη_, σκέφτομαι να προσθέσω και το _θέμα_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Ναι, βέβαια, βολεύει πολύ το _θέμα _σε τέτοια θέματα (το _θέμα της καμπάνιας_ κ.τ.τ.). 
Και στη σύμβαση θα ταιριάξει, νομίζω, εναλλασσόμενο με την _ιδέα,_ τουλάχιστον στα δείγματα που μας δίνει η Παλάβρα στο #6.

Αν και, επειδή οι μαρκετίστες δεν αρκούνται συνήθως στα απλά, μεστά και κατανοητά, αν κάποιοι ξεκολλήσουν από το αμετάφραστο _κόνσεπτ_ δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να το αλλάξουν σε κάτι πιο βαρύγδουπο και τάχα πιασάρικο όπως _θεματικός άξονας_, π.χ. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ η ουσιαστικοποιημένη _θεματική_, π.χ. η θεματική της εταιρείας.


----------



## jmanveda (Dec 30, 2009)

Υπάρχει και η λέξη "πρότυπο" --

π.χ. "σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα (ή το πρότυπο) της εταιρείας"


----------



## Palavra (Dec 30, 2009)

jmanveda said:


> π.χ. "σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα (ή το πρότυπο) της εταιρείας"


Δυστυχώς, όχι, γιατί χρησιμοποιεί εξίσου τα standards και διάφορα συνώνυμα αυτών.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 30, 2009)

Θα μου συγχωρέσετε την παρέμβαση, αλλά _θέμα_, _θεματική _και τα σχετικά είναι ωραίες ιδέες, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στο χώρο.


----------



## TryHarder (Apr 1, 2011)

Θέλω να αποδώσω το "concept art" και το "concept artist" στα Ελληνικά. 

Έχω βρεί αρκετά οπως "τέχνη έννοιας", "ιδέα δημιουργίας","αισθητική ιδέα", "ιδέα σχεδίου", "τέχνη σχεδιαστικής ιδέας" ή σκέτο "σχεδιαστική ιδέα".

Για το δεύτερο που αναφέρετε στον δημιουργό του "concept art" εχω βρει: "δημιουργός ιδεών", "δημιουργός σχεδιαστικών ιδεών" και "σχεδιαστής ιδέας".

Απο αυτά μου αρέσουν καλύτερα το "σχεδιαστική ιδέα" και το "σχεδιαστής ιδέας".

Θα μπορούσα βέβαια να κάνω νεολογισμούς( ; ) οπως "ιδεοσχέδιο" και "ιδεοσχεδιαστής"... που δεν μου ακούγονται και άσχημα.


Έχει κάποιος να προσθέσει κάτι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Το _concept art_ _conceptual art_ είναι *εννοιακή τέχνη* (κι αυτός που την κάνει, _εννοιακός καλλιτέχνης_).


Προσθήκη: Για άλλα ρωτάς και για άλλα απαντώ...


----------



## TryHarder (Apr 1, 2011)

Nickel, μάλλον σκέφτεσαι το "conceptual art" που όντως έχει σχέση με την "έννοια".

Το "concept art" παραπέμπει περισσότερο στην "αισθητική" και μερικές φορές στην "λειτουργία" του σχεδίου. Είναι κάτι σαν "προσχέδιο" που δεν είναι αναγκαστικά "πρόχειρο" σχέδιο και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν τελικό σχέδιο.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concept_art

...κάτω από την ομπρέλα του "concept art" υπάρχουν τα "concept model" (μοντέλο ιδέας; ), "concept drawing" (σχέδιο ιδέας; ) και το "3D art" (ψηφιακό/3D σχέδιο ιδέας; ) που στην ουσία αποσκοπούν στο ίδιο πράγμα (την δημιουργία τελικού σχεδίου).


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Ναι, απάντησα μέσα σε παραζάλη και τώρα μόλις σκέφτηκα ότι εσύ ρώτησες για _concept art_ και ερχόμουν να επανορθώσω. Αυτήν δεν τη ξέρω, θέλει ψάξιμο.


----------



## TryHarder (Apr 1, 2011)

Ολοι το παθαίνουμε Nickel ;)

"ιδεοσχέδιο" και "ιδεοσχεδιαστής".... Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να μου απαγορεύει την χρήση τους;


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα με την αντιστοιχία _concept <> ιδέα_ είναι ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει όταν έχει οριστεί το πλαίσιο της συζήτησης και γίνει φανερό ότι μιλάμε για την αρχική σύλληψη και την κεντρική ιδέα για κάτι μεγαλύτερο. Επίσης το _art_ είναι κάτι ευρύτερο, είναι _σχεδίαση_ και _σχέδια_, όχι _ένα_ σχέδιο. Θα μου άρεσε κάτι πιο σαφές, σαν _σχεδίαση βασικής ιδέας_ (βρήκα ένα σκέτο και μαραμένο _σχεδίαση γενικής ιδέας_). Σαν τύποι οι προτάσεις σου δεν είναι λανθασμένες, αλλά...


----------



## TryHarder (Apr 1, 2011)

Εκτός μιάς επίσημης μετάφρασης, δεν με πειράζει η αντιστοιχία concept <> ιδέα γιατί και το "concept" όταν μιλάει/γράφει κάποιος Αγγλικά πρέπει να οριστεί από το πλαίσιο της συζήτησης. Είναι από την φύση τους νομίζω ποικιλόμορφοι και "αφηρημένοι" όροι που θέλουν το πλαίσιό τους (Το υπόλοιπο βέβαια είναι θέμα συνήθειας και υιοθέτησης του νεολογισμού αν υπάρχει). 

Δεν είναι τόσο "βασικές" ή "γενικές" οι ιδέες αλλά θα έλεγα είναι περισσότερο "εναλλακτικά σχέδια" και "προσχέδια".... αλλά και αυτά δεν το καλύπτουν επαρκώς.

Νομίζω πως θα χρησιμοποιήσω τους όρους "ιδεοσχέδιο" και "ιδεοσχεδιαστής" σε δυο-τρεις επαγγελματίες και ερασιτέχνες για να εξετάσω την αντίδρασή τους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Όπως είδα, οι επαγγελματίες κινούνται ανάμεσα σε _concept art_ και _προσχέδια_. Αλλά... καλή τύχη!


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2011)

Θα μου άρεσε στην περίπτωση αυτή, και θα μου φαινόταν εξυπηρετικό, το προεικονιστικός. Η παραδοσιακή σύνδεση με το prefigure δεν μου τη χαλάει. Φυσικά, καθόλου δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι όντως χρησιμοποιείται. Το αναφέρω σαν concept...


----------



## unique (Apr 2, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για τα πάντα: τη διακόσμηση των χώρων, τις στολές των υπαλλήλων, το marketing, τη σχεδίαση των ρούχων, τη διαφήμιση, τον τρόπο προσέγγισης των πελατών, τα λογότυπα κλπ. Αυτό δείχνει με λίγα λόγια την προσήλωση της εταιρείας σε πρακτικές που έχουν εδραιωθεί με τα χρόνια. Η σύμβαση προσπαθεί να εξασφαλίσει τη χωρίς παρεκκλίσεις συνέχισή τους. Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο μοναδικός όρος που καλύπτει όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι το "φιλοσοφία" του Ambrose. Σε νομικό κείμενο το "concept" δεν έχει θέση και η "ιδέα" ηχεί παράταιρα.


----------



## TryHarder (Apr 2, 2011)

Εμένα για το σκέτο "concept" μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "σύλληψη". Οι ιδέες και οι φιλοσοφίες άλλωστε είναι συλλήψεις και ενώ έχει και πρόσθετες συγγενικές έννοιες αυτό είναι για μένα ένα προτέρημα και όχι μειονέκτημα. Όπως έχω προαναφέρει πιστεύω πως οι δημιουργικοί κλάδοι έχουν ανάγκη από "βαθιές" λέξεις γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε σου "γαργαλάνε" λίγο παραπάνω τα κύτταρα.

Για νομικό κείμενο, λόγω του ότι έχει υιοθετηθεί ευρέως από το ελληνικό κοινό το αγγλικό "concept"... μέχρι να αφομοιωθεί (ελληνοποιηθεί) δυστυχώς δεν θα έχουμε κάτι που να ταιριάζει σε όλες της περιπτώσεις. Παραδόξως λοιπόν για τα "μη δημιουργικά νομικά" πρέπει να γινόμαστε δημιουργικοί στην μετάφραση, ενώ για τα "δημιουργικά" κείμενα χρησιμοποιούμε το "στεγνό" (για τον ελληνόφωνο) "concept" ή "κόνσεπτ". Καθρεφτίζει απόλυτα τις δημιουργικά παρακμάζουσες εποχές που ζούμε δυστυχώς.


----------



## Dimi (Apr 2, 2011)

Πάντως πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι στις γραφικές τέχνες/creative υπάρχουν τα λεγόμενα concepts τα οποία είναι ουσιαστικά δοκίμια ενός εντύπου κ.λπ. ώστε να δεις περίπου πώς θα είναι η διάταξη, το μέγεθος, τα χρώματα κ.λπ.


----------



## TryHarder (May 30, 2011)

Ε λοιπόν δοκίμασα να καταργήσω το "concept" για λίγο καιρό. Έχω να αναφέρω πως με την λέξη "ιδέα" ή/και "σύλληψη", σαν σχεδιαστής-καλλιτέχνης καλύπτομαι πλήρως. Το "concept" είναι παρόμοια περίπτωση με το "design" και το "project"(που επίσης προσπάθησα να καταργήσω με επιτυχία). Είναι δηλαδή "αγγλικούρες" που έχουν υιοθετηθεί όχι για λόγους ευκρίνειας αλλά μάλλον για λόγους αγοραλογίας (marketing).


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2011)

Νίκελ (#16),
το Conceptual art έχει μεταφραστεί ως *εννοιολογική τέχνη*.

Δες και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Έχω κάτι μέσα μου που με τυφλώνει και με κάνει να ξεχνάω συνέχεια τους όρους με το —_λογικός_.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2015)

Ξαναδιάβασα αυτό το νήμα ψάχνοντας καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση του concept art, αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν είχαμε καταλήξει σε τίποτα. Το συγκείμενό μου είναι κάπως χαλαρό, ο όρος αναφέρεται άπαξ σε ένα διάλογο (Κάτι σαν: -Τι είδες; Κανένα concept art;) και δεν παίζει κανέναν ιδιαίτερο ρόλο στη συνέχεια. Μπορώ και να το φάω, δηλαδή, αναρωτήθηκα όμως αν έχει κανείς εντωμεταξύ δει πουθενά τον όρο στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

...
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εννοούν την εννοιολογική τέχνη ή είναι θεματικό το θέμα;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 31, 2015)

Όχι, δεν εννοεί conceptual art :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν συναντάω "concept artists" στον υποτιτλισμό, τους αποδίδω "σχεδιαστές". Αν γίνεται συζήτηση για concept art και υπάρχει χώρος, τα λέω "προκαταρκτικά σχέδια".

A concept artist is an individual who generates a visual design for an item, character, or area that does not yet exist. This includes, but is not limited to, film, animation, and more recently video game production. A concept artist may be required for nothing more than preliminary artwork, or may be part of a creative team until a project reaches fruition.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2015)

Ας γράψουμε κι ένα ελληνικό «*κόνσεπτ αρτ*», να το βρίσκει ο Γκούγκλης.


----------



## TryHarder (Mar 31, 2015)

To "art" σε αυτό το πλαίσιο το μεταφράζω ως "εικαστικό". Το έχω δοκιμάσει και ακούσει (δεν θυμάμαι που) ως "εικαστική σύλληψη". Δουλεύει και σαν προσχέδιο ή προκαταρκτικό σχέδιο βέβαια αλλά δεν έχει το ίδιο κύρος (preliminary artwork). Οπότε επαγγελματίας καλλιτέχνης που επιτηδεύεται σε αυτό… "καλλιτέχνης εικαστικής σύλληψης". Αυτή την δουλειά την κάνουν και οι εικονογράφοι αλλά και οι (εικαστικοι)σχεδιαστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2015)

Concept art, τουλάχιστον στον κινηματογράφο, στα κινούμενα σχέδια και στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια, εννοείται το πρότυπο σχέδιο πάνω στο οποίο βασίζονται τα προσχέδια και σκοπό έχουν να δώσουν μια χοντρική εικόνα στον σχεδιαστή, ο οποίος μπορεί να προσθέσει ή να αφαιρέσει στοιχεία. Ο σχεδιαστής συνήθως είναι άλλο άτομο από τον σχεδιαστή προτύπου.


----------



## TryHarder (Apr 1, 2015)

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μάλλον θα έπρεπε να λέγεται "πρότυπα προκαταρκτικά σχέδια" (μπορεί να είναι πολλά και διαφορετικά) εφόσον το τελικό σχέδιο θα ήταν και αυτό "πρότυπο (τελικό)σχέδιο"(ντιζάιν/σχεδιασμός χαρακτήρα/οχήματος/σκηνικού κλπ). Μου φαίνεται πως η λέξη "πρότυπο" είναι πολύ ειδική και η λέξη "σχέδιο" πολύ γενική. Το σχέδιο παραπέμπει σε ελεύθερο σχέδιο, ενώ εδώ το "art" μπορεί να είναι ζωγραφική ή και γλυπτό, σε όλα τα στάδια της εξέλιξης του σχεδιασμού. Η λέξη "εικαστικό" είναι περισσότερο επί της ουσίας νομίζω. Επίσης κατά την διάρκεια της παραγωγής δεν είναι ποτέ τόσο ξεκάθαρο στα δημιουργικά για τι είδους σχέδιο/κόνσεπτ μιλάμε. Βασικά επειδή έχω δουλέψει δέκα χρόνια στα δημιουργικά αμερικάνικων ταινιών, ξέρω ότι όλα συνήθως αναφέρονται ως "drawings/designs" ή αν είναι τελικά ως "designs/final designs" (character sheets αν είναι για χαρακτήρες κ.ά). Απλά η λέξη "concept" δεν είναι καθόλου ειδική (ειδικά εδώ στην Ελλάδα που την χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο πλέον και από τους αγγλόφωνους). Τις περισσότερες φορές οι υποτιθέμενες ξεκάθαρες ταμπέλες για τα προκαταρκτικά σχέδια μπαίνουν μετά την παραγωγή και όπως συμφέρει στο μάρκετινγκ (για βιβλία, ντοκιμαντέρ κ.α). Μιας που ανέφερα το μάρκετινγκ, το "promotional art" επίσης μπερδεύεται πολλές φορές με το "concept art".


----------

